# J'ai l'iPod mini dans les mains



## philalfa (26 Août 2004)

Bonsoir 

Je viens de gagner  un ipod mini ,look vraiment sympa ,format pocket .


----------



## Claude number X (26 Août 2004)

Bienvenue?

et content pour toi   
Tu l'as gagné dans un jeu ? Trop de bol


----------



## Capsulo (27 Août 2004)

Je suis très heureux d'avoir reçu hier par la poste mon iPod mini... Réception sous 24 heures, merci La Poste !
Superbe (gris métal... J'aurais préféré le bleu mais bon) et petit, plus lourd que je ne pensais (mais ça je m'en ****).

Par contre :

- Le clip ceinture, il faut pousser l'ipod dedans pour le faire tenir. Ca ne risque pas de le rayer (l'iPod) ?
- Le casque est énervant, il y a du jeu entre l'oreilette et le fil ce qui provoque un bruit très présent quand on bouge beaucoup.
- Il y a du jeu entre la Click n Wheel (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?) et l'alu tout autour.
- Le cable USB est trop court (et en plus je peux vous affirmer qu'il fonctionne sur USB 1.1 contrairement à ce que dit Apple) pour un PC quand les ports sont derrières.

Mais ses défauts se font vite oublier face aux défauts de mon PC (J'ai contre-switché depuis 3 jours, un PC bien configuré est (selon moi) plus productif avec Dreamweaver, Fireworks et tout ce foutoir). Mais comme j'ai fait un petit site Mac (Idee2.net) c'est dommage de le mettre à jour sur un Pc... M'enfin, l'iPod est superbe, malgré des défauts innaceptables pour un iBidule de son prix. Achetez le, si vous pouvez le trouver !


----------



## Marcant (27 Août 2004)

Welcome to MacGé !  

Sympa le cadeau !!


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> - Le clip ceinture, il faut pousser l'ipod dedans pour le faire tenir. Ca ne risque pas de le rayer (l'iPod) ?


J'avais posé la question et je ne sais plus qui (Veejee ?  ) m'a dit qu'il utilisait le clip ceinture depuis 6 mois sans rayures.



			
				Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> - Il y a du jeu entre la Click n Wheel (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?) et l'alu tout autour.


Pas chez moi



			
				Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> - Le cable USB est trop court


Normal c'est un câble Apple  (= fait pour quelque qui a les prises sur l'écran ou un iMac)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

Faut lire la notice pour le clip ceinture les gars ! il ne faut surtout pas le glisser ! il faut le "clipser" !


----------



## Capsulo (27 Août 2004)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> Faut lire la notice pour le clip ceinture les gars ! il ne faut surtout pas le glisser ! il faut le "clipser" !


Oui, c'est ce que je fais. Mais j'ai peur que ça l'abime, il faut forcer...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Août 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai du jeu


----------



## Capsulo (27 Août 2004)

Je suis en train d'uploader les photos


----------



## vincmyl (27 Août 2004)

Superbe appareil


----------



## imac03 (27 Août 2004)

Un peu cher,mais c'est classe.
Ca fait une semaine que j'ai le mien rien a redire sinon......le casque(de la m...e).


----------



## Capsulo (27 Août 2004)

Les photos ! Y'a un peu de tout, j'ai pas trié, allant du iPod jusqu'a mon bureau et le reste de mon matos.

http://100nikon.idee2.net/


----------



## vincmyl (27 Août 2004)

Sacré matos


----------



## Capsulo (27 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sacré matos


iPod mini gris métal
Pocket PC HP 1930, housse Covertec
Pocket PC Compaq iPaq H3800
Sony ericsson Z220
Ericsson T29s
Ecran Viewsonic G90F 19"
PC de ***** plus rapide que mon ex-eMac
Casque Sennheiser HD200

Et un Motorola Timeport 280 pas sur la photo
Un Pocket PC like casio Be-300
Enceintes Triangle Naos 108
Ampli Daewoo

Et les photos sont prises avec un Nikon Coolpix 2100


----------



## imac03 (27 Août 2004)

Tu fais partis d'une secte???


----------



## Capsulo (27 Août 2004)

imac03 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais partis d'une secte???


Non non, juste un trèèèès jeune amateur passionné qui passe ses nuits à boire du café pour bidouiller un peu plus


----------



## vincmyl (27 Août 2004)

Oui merci pour la liste je voulais pas la faire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ce que je fais. Mais j'ai peur que ça l'abime, il faut forcer...


moi je l'ai depuis 3 mois, je l'enleve et le met assez souvent car je fais mon footing avec le clip et aussi je le met à la ceinture lorsque mes poches ne sont pas assez grande pour prendre le metro et aucune rayure constaté depuis.

La coque de l'Ipod et de tres bonne qualité et le clip est plutot bien conçu, je pense objectivement qu'il y a tres peu de risques.


----------



## Zash_FX (29 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai pas de jeu, c'est bizarre votre truc. En plus ça se voit bcp sur les photos de Capsulo.


----------



## Capsulo (29 Août 2004)

Zash_FX a dit:
			
		

> ...Capsulo.


Zut, faut que je pense à essayer de changer de pseudo ce que je crois impossible.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2004)

Et les housses Crumpler pour iPod sont elles bien?


----------

